# PLEASE READ: Board culture and member conduct



## Send0

This is a living post; and may be updated as time continues.

I thought this would be good to help new members navigate the culture of the board, how to conduct themselves, and also remind existing members of what UGBB is about. It might also add some clarity on the intention behind some of our rules pertaining to respecting members.

Think of this as a companion to the official forum rules; particularly when it comes to interacting with forum members.

*1. *Read, or re-read, and familiarize yourself with the forum rules. We do not have many rules, and the ones we do have are there to promote meaningful interactions and discussions.






						Forum Rules......PLEASE READ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
					

UGBB DISCLAIMER : We do not allow or condone anyone to sell or advertise items that originate in a country where they are illegal to sell and or receive. Citizens of the United States are specifically prohibited from selling or receiving any illegal items by using any of UGBodybuilding.com’s...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




*2. *Do not use status level as a way to assert superiority over other members. Status level does not mean anyone is above the rules or receiving consequences.

Status level can be achieved through being knowledgeable or being helpful in general (not necessarily the same thing), or through other contributions to the board. It is not a ranking system to decide one member is worth less than another member.

*3. *If we issue a warning via the forum system, then it will give you a general reason why and a link to the post in question. Take that as an opportunity to back off. Failure to do so will probably result in a ban of some type for some or multiple members that might be involved (thread ban, temp forum ban, or permanent ban).

*4. *Don't provoke other members or instigate attacks/fights. We understand things can get heated, and we take this into account. We do give members breathing room to resolve things on their own. However understand that depending on the situation it can result in a thread ban, temporary forum ban, or permanent ban for some or multiple members that might be involved. Especially if it ends up causing forum wide disruption.

*5. *The actual intentions of text on a screen can often be misinterpreted. Similar to #4, if you aren't sure if someone is intentionally provoking you then try asking a clarifying question; such as _"I'm not sure what you mean, can you explain?"_. Simply asking a question can help give proper context, and avoid a fight over nothing.

*6. *Make use of the report button whenever you suspect a genuine troll, see rule violations, etc. This helps forum staff to prioritize posts that need to be reviewed. Using the report function only serves to increase the quality of the forum. Staff will review each report and decide what action, if any, is necessary.

*7. *PM moderators whenever you want. Whether it's a general question, or to report something that can't be reported on (e.g. spamming of negative reactions), our door is always open.

*8. *Any public attacks against staff, the board, or any of it's members won't be tolerated. The same is true in regards to publicly arguing over actions taken by Staff members. Staff does welcome complaints or feedback via PM; this helps to improve the forum, and conversations are much more constructive when managed in a PM.

This is already covered in the formal rules, but be aware that failure to comply may result in posts being deleted, or action taken.


----------



## TODAY

Yes, chairman


----------



## Human_Backhoe

So why are Mods above public reproach? 

Do you not see the problem with that? If non of the issues are dealt with openly for all to see it gives the impression that staff can steer the direction of the board and "culture" behind the scenes.  


(This is not a public attack)


----------



## TODAY

Human_Backhoe said:


> So why are Mods above public reproach?
> 
> Do you not see the problem with that? If non of the issues are dealt with openly for all to see it gives the impression that staff can steer the direction of the board and "culture" behind the scenes.
> 
> 
> (This is not a public attack)


We must ensure that the moral superiority of our mods is upheld at all times.

Public dissent poisons the culture.

DISCLAIMER: I am simply towing the party line as outlined in the cultural edict posted above. Satire is an intolerable affront to the sovereign leadership.


----------



## TODAY

please don't send me to the gulag


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> We must ensure that the moral superiority of our mods is upheld at all times.
> 
> Public dissent poisons the culture.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I am simply towing the party line as outlined in the cultural edict posted above. Satire is an intolerable affront to the sovereign leadership.


You say this shit in the wrong country and body parts get cut off.


----------



## Signsin1

TODAY said:


> please don't send me to the gulag


----------



## Butch_C

So if bbbg and rir0 were the problem why are the trolls still here? Why these threads on forum culture? We are grown men, not kindergarten kids that need to be told how to act. People will have disagreements and argue especially on a forum with gear driven alpha males. Grow some nads and thicker skin.


----------



## iGone

Butch_C said:


> So if bbbg and rir0 were the problem why are the trolls still here? Why these threads on forum culture? We are grown men, not kindergarten kids that need to be told how to act. People will have disagreements and argue especially on a forum with gear driven alpha males. Grow some nads and thicker skin.


I don't think anyone's denying the issue with the trolls. 

But let's take a step back and look at it from a 10,000 foot view instead of at ground level. 

This isn't an attack, accusation or even necessarily my opinion just playing into the conversation you're bringing up. 

If you have two members actively causing dissent, regularly causing fights and detracting from the direction and purpose of the forums what is the appropriate course of action in your eyes?

I see there's a large split in the consensus on these issues. 
Some say "they need to get thicker skin XYZ" and some say "leave the disrespectful shit off the board completely"

Let's address the thicker skin, grow some balls type of approach. 
What does that do for the board? Nothing. It's just introducing more nonsense that has no value added to any conversations. 
You have people who are coming to the board looking for knowledge and advice and a place to start but they're being immediately turned away for not being at a certain level. 
Since when is this board only for established lifters? What purpose would it serve to be only for people that meet X standard? 
At the point it becomes one large echo chamber, it completely takes away from having different perspectives and the ability for people to learn new things. It doesn't allow for people to come here and make progress and build a foundation of knowledge and information. 


Additionally, there's a large portion of people who immediately cast down new members who retaliate but nobody here (except for a very few) is willing to cast down those who initiate the disrespect. 


The board has taken a direction like a bunch of unruly high schoolers and are being course corrected as such. 
The rope was given and we hung ourselves with it.


----------



## Butch_C

iGone said:


> I don't think anyone's denying the issue with the trolls.
> 
> But let's take a step back and look at it from a 10,000 foot view instead of at ground level.
> 
> This isn't an attack, accusation or even necessarily my opinion just playing into the conversation you're bringing up.
> 
> If you have two members actively causing dissent, regularly causing fights and detracting from the direction and purpose of the forums what is the appropriate course of action in your eyes?
> 
> I see there's a large split in the consensus on these issues.
> Some say "they need to get thicker skin XYZ" and some say "leave the disrespectful shit off the board completely"
> 
> Let's address the thicker skin, grow some balls type of approach.
> What does that do for the board? Nothing. It's just introducing more nonsense that has no value added to any conversations.
> You have people who are coming to the board looking for knowledge and advice and a place to start but they're being immediately turned away for not being at a certain level.
> Since when is this board only for established lifters? What purpose would it serve to be only for people that meet X standard?
> At the point it becomes one large echo chamber, it completely takes away from having different perspectives and the ability for people to learn new things. It doesn't allow for people to come here and make progress and build a foundation of knowledge and information.
> 
> 
> Additionally, there's a large portion of people who immediately cast down new members who retaliate but nobody here (except for a very few) is willing to cast down those who initiate the disrespect.
> 
> 
> The board has taken a direction like a bunch of unruly high schoolers and are being course corrected as such.
> The rope was given and we hung ourselves with it.


Except they are not all being turned away. Just the ones who are obviously trolling. For example @Slabiathan . Not a troll and well accepted


----------



## silentlemon1011

iGone said:


> I don't think anyone's denying the issue with the trolls.
> 
> But let's take a step back and look at it from a 10,000 foot view instead of at ground level.
> 
> This isn't an attack, accusation or even necessarily my opinion just playing into the conversation you're bringing up.
> 
> If you have two members actively causing dissent, regularly causing fights and detracting from the direction and purpose of the forums what is the appropriate course of action in your eyes?
> 
> I see there's a large split in the consensus on these issues.
> Some say "they need to get thicker skin XYZ" and some say "leave the disrespectful shit off the board completely"
> 
> Let's address the thicker skin, grow some balls type of approach.
> What does that do for the board? Nothing. It's just introducing more nonsense that has no value added to any conversations.
> You have people who are coming to the board looking for knowledge and advice and a place to start but they're being immediately turned away for not being at a certain level.
> Since when is this board only for established lifters? What purpose would it serve to be only for people that meet X standard?
> At the point it becomes one large echo chamber, it completely takes away from having different perspectives and the ability for people to learn new things. It doesn't allow for people to come here and make progress and build a foundation of knowledge and information.
> 
> 
> Additionally, there's a large portion of people who immediately cast down new members who retaliate but nobody here (except for a very few) is willing to cast down those who initiate the disrespect.
> 
> 
> The board has taken a direction like a bunch of unruly high schoolers and are being course corrected as such.
> The rope was given and we hung ourselves with it.



Thats pretty dramatic


----------



## Human_Backhoe

We need a cultural revolution!!!!


----------



## CJ

Just follow the rules, and there won't be any issues. 99% of the members seem to do just fine.

If anyone doesn't like it, well nobody is forcing them to be here.


----------



## iGone

Butch_C said:


> Except they are not all being turned away. Just the ones who are obviously trolling. For example @Slabiathan . Not a troll and well accepted


I'm not saying it's all, I'm avoiding any generalizations. 
There was a number of guys who posted some basic shit and were immediately targeted as trolls. 


silentlemon1011 said:


> Thats pretty dramatic


Yes I know, that was the point for the sake of conversation. 
If we address it from a dramatized perspective people are typically quicker to come to a decision.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

CJ said:


> Just follow the rules, and there won't be any issues. 99% of the members seem to do just fine.


----------



## Butch_C

iGone said:


> I'm not saying it's all, I'm avoiding any generalizations.
> There was a number of guys who posted some basic shit and were immediately targeted as trolls.
> 
> Yes I know, that was the point for the sake of conversation.
> If we address it from a dramatized perspective people are typically quicker to come to a decision.


Let's leave over dramatics for a forum for manicures and pedicures!


----------



## iGone

Butch_C said:


> Let's leave over dramatics for a forum for manicures and pedicures!


So the constant whining and dramatizing "how sensitive everyone is" isn't also in the same vein?
Im playing the devil's advocate here a bit as usual. 
The conversation when it's against a common enemy seems to be fine to dramatize, but when it's the inverse it's shut down.


----------



## Butch_C

Ok if one guy says the sky is green and 10 guys say it is blue, then the 1 guy argues and cries and whines the other 10 should coddle him....Sorry fuck that!


----------



## CJ

Butch_C said:


> Ok if one guy says the sky is green and 10 guys say it is blue, then the 1 guy argues and cries and whines the other 10 should coddle him....Sorry fuck that!


Don't have to be total cunts either. There's a lot of room between coddle and cuntiness.


----------



## iGone

Butch_C said:


> Ok if one guy says the sky is green and 10 guys say it is blue, then the 1 guy argues and cries and whines the other 10 should coddle him....Sorry fuck that!


Nobody is saying that lol.
My entire point is to look at things from the other perspective which so many folks seem to just completely ignore.
You have two mods and mugzy who are responsible for constantly towing the line and say 20 consistent posters who are constantly challenging their viewpoint instead of looking at both sides of the coin.

I'm not playing either side of the fence or casting down anyone's opinion or perspective of the situation just stating there's other things to be looked at besides your ground level view point. (not just you specifically, everyone, me included)

There's a large middle ground we're completely ignoring in a lot of these situations.


----------



## Butch_C

iGone said:


> Nobody is saying that lol.
> My entire point is to look at things from the other perspective which so many folks seem to just completely ignore.
> You have two mods and mugzy who are responsible for constantly towing the line and say 20 consistent posters who are constantly challenging their viewpoint instead of looking at both sides of the coin.
> 
> I'm not playing either side of the fence or casting down anyone's opinion or perspective of the situation just stating there's other things to be looked at that your ground level view point. (not just you specifically, everyone, me included)
> 
> There's a large middle ground we're completely ignoring in a lot of these situations.


I am very diplomatic and always look at both sides/ point of views, but when the sky is clearly blue not green what do you do?
I think everyone here knows I like to fix issues. The issue I have now is the real issues are not being fixed. I have been sitting back watching and it is amazing what becomes obvious. 
I try to be fair and humble most of the time. I give people the benefit of doubt. I have been shit on for it. And it wasn't bbbg or rir0 or any of the so called meso guys.


----------



## Butch_C

They are not going to fix the real problem, in fact I think it is intentional or they would have corrected it by now.


----------



## CJ

Butch_C said:


> I am very diplomatic and always look at both sides/ point of views, but when the sky is clearly blue not green what do you do?
> I think everyone here knows I like to fix issues. The issue I have now is the real issues are not being fixed. I have been sitting back watching and it is amazing what becomes obvious.
> I try to be fair and humble most of the time. I give people the benefit of doubt. I have been shit on for it. And it wasn't bbbg or rir0 or any of the so called meso guys.


I assure you trolls will not be allowed to run rampant any longer.


----------



## CJ

Butch_C said:


> They are not going to fix the real problem, in fact I think it is intentional or they would have corrected it by now.


What do you deem to be the real problem?


----------



## lifter6973

Butch_C said:


> Except they are not all being turned away. Just the ones who are obviously trolling. For example @Slabiathan . Not a troll and well accepted


Speak for yourself. I hate that @Slabiathan guy. 
You know what time it is? Shameless Pigeon plug!


----------



## hard_gains

CJ said:


> Don't have to be total cunts either. There's a lot of room between coddle and cuntiness.





🤣🤣 You want me to balance my emotions???


----------



## BRICKS

CJ said:


> What do you deem to be the real problem?


Crickets...........................*.....*


----------



## Butch_C

CJ said:


> What do you deem to be the real problem?


Never ending train of trolls targeting very specific members. Now I am convinced one of them are blue! 
Not you CJ, I think you are stuck in the middle.


----------



## iGone

Butch_C said:


> I am very diplomatic and always look at both sides/ point of views, but when the sky is clearly blue not green what do you do?
> I think everyone here knows I like to fix issues. The issue I have now is the real issues are not being fixed. I have been sitting back watching and it is amazing what becomes obvious.
> I try to be fair and humble most of the time. I give people the benefit of doubt. I have been shit on for it. And it wasn't bbbg or rir0 or any of the so called meso guys.


And when things are cut and dry, from my perspective that's when the mods step in and set the record whether it's blue or green. 
Unfortunately for most of the situations as of late it's never been that cut and dry. 

Now when it comes to bbbg and riro it's a lot less cut and dry than that. 
I know people use them as a martyr in a lot of way it seems, but nobody is having the "root cause" conversation about these things. 
And I don't mean that directed at them as individuals, there's a lot more to it than that. 

Bit of a metaphor which fits for the flame forum, do we fight constant fires that spread through the board or extinguish the torch setting the fires?


----------



## CJ

Butch_C said:


> Never ending train of trolls targeting very specific members. Now I am convinced one of them are blue!
> Not you CJ, I think you are stuck in the middle.


You're wrong. Very wrong. It's not Sendo.

Trolls are now going to BE targeted.


----------



## Butch_C

CJ said:


> You're wrong. Very wrong. It's not Sendo.
> 
> Trolls are now going to BE targeted.


I have a feeling they won't be a problem once all the people they are targeting leave.


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> You're wrong. Very wrong. It's not Sendo.
> 
> Trolls are now going to BE targeted.



I feel like BE is a hint. Ima have to think about this for a while.


----------



## iGone

Butch_C said:


> I have a feeling they won't be a problem once all the people they are targeting leave.


Maybe they're self targeting to play the victim







EDIT:
DISCLAIMER: THIS POST IS INTENDED FOR SATIRICAL PURPOSES ONLY


----------



## CJ

lifter6973 said:


> I feel like BE is a hint. Ima have to think about this for a while.


It's not.


----------



## Butch_C

iGone said:


> Maybe they're self targeting to play the victim


So I shit posted and wtf myself a few hundred times throughout the nite. Ok genius...


----------



## lifter6973

CJ said:


> It's not.


Ok, you just saved my afternoon. I guess I will go workout soon.


----------



## iGone

Butch_C said:


> So I shit posted and wtf myself a few hundred times throughout the nite. Ok genius...


It was clearly sarcasm


----------



## CJ

Butch_C said:


> So I shit posted and wtf myself a few hundred times throughout the nite. Ok genius...


I don't shit post myself at night either, I'm busy sleeping.


----------



## Butch_C

CJ said:


> You're wrong. Very wrong. It's not Sendo.
> 
> Trolls are now going to BE targeted.


Yeah, I guess intel just snuck out of his cage, he wasn't released. But had to create traffic somehow after making 1/3 of the regular posters mad enough to take a step back. Ask yourself CJ, how did intel get out?


----------



## Samp3i

This all bla bla is nonsense. I mean we fucking allow a specific individual to speak openly and without blasting him while he runs gear and looks like one of the patient of Dr Nowzaradan.

It's clear that the whole environment it's all a big fucking joke.


----------



## Send0

CJ said:


> You're wrong. Very wrong. It's not Sendo.
> 
> Trolls are now going to BE targeted.


It's hard to believe otherwise when there is an echo chamber of people saying it's me. If I defend myself, then I look worse... if I don't defend myself, then I look worse. 

I've stopped caring about those opinions at this point. The people who know me, know everything I try to do behind the scenes to protect this place while still trying to allow new life blood to join the board.


----------



## Butch_C

What echo chamber, bbbg and riro are gone.


----------



## Samp3i

Send0 said:


> It's hard to believe otherwise when there is an echo chamber of people saying it's me. If I defend myself, then I look worse... if I don't defend myself, then I look worse.
> 
> I've stopped caring about those opinions at this point. The people who know me, know everything I try to do behind the scenes to protect this place while still trying to allow new life blood to join the board.


Midget are never taken srsly. You need to get up to a balcony and start shouting or declare war to half the world. No other way, sorry


----------



## Achillesking

iGone said:


> So the constant whining and dramatizing "how sensitive everyone is" isn't also in the same vein?
> Im playing the devil's advocate here a bit as usual.
> The conversation when it's against a common enemy seems to be fine to dramatize, but when it's the inverse it's shut down.


You were a lot cooler when you just made jokes and talked about working out.......


----------



## Achillesking

CJ said:


> You're wrong. Very wrong. It's not Sendo.
> 
> Trolls are now going to BE targeted.


Yet tucker Carlson remains


----------



## Send0

Samp3i said:


> Midget are never taken srsly. You need to get up to a balcony and start shouting or declare war to half the world. No other way, sorry


oof... Go easy on me, the truth hurts.


----------



## Send0

Achillesking said:


> Yet tucker Carlson remains


he does not


----------



## Achillesking

Send0 said:


> he does not


Meh he'll be back in 30. Same dude been sending me love songs in PMs for a month now. He played along for a few days this time is all.


----------



## Butch_C

Send0 said:


> he does not


As of when 2 minutes ago? He posted shit last night.


----------



## Butch_C

Send0 said:


> he does not






Some way I have to wonder if this guy was drumming up business for.


----------



## Send0

Achillesking said:


> Meh he'll be back in 30. Same dude been sending me love songs in PMs for a month now. He played along for a few days this time is all.


he won't be. I've written software, effectively middle-ware, to ensure it's not possible for him to setup new accounts. VPN won't help him, neither will using different browsers.



Butch_C said:


> As of when 2 minutes ago? He posted shit last night.


As of 2 hours ago. I didn't see the point of banning before I had a guaranteed way to prevent him from coming back.


----------



## Send0

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 31344
> 
> 
> Some way I have to wonder if this guy was drumming up business for.
> 
> View attachment 31345


Why don't you try looking up his account instead of arguing with me. It's banned, and he will not be coming back in the way he's been doing it. I also doubt he has the ability to come back by any other means.

He's gone.


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> he won't be. I've written software, effectively middle-ware, to ensure it's not possible for him to setup new accounts. VPN won't help him, neither will using different browsers.


Nice. There has to be a way. I've seen other boards do it. Hope it works.


----------



## lifter6973

Send0 said:


> Why don't you try looking up his account instead of arguing with me. It's banned, and he will not be coming back in the way he's been doing it. I also doubt he has the ability to come back by any other means.
> 
> He's gone.


He does have a stockpile of accounts I believe though. So until those are gone, he will be back. But he will run out of them.


----------



## Send0

lifter6973 said:


> He does have a stockpile of accounts I believe though. So until those are gone, he will be back. But he will run out of them.


I banned quite a lot of accounts today, but you're right it is possible. And like you said, if he has them then he will run out sooner rather than later.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Butch_C

Send0 said:


> Why don't you try looking up his account instead of arguing with me. It's banned, and he will not be coming back in the way he's been doing it. I also doubt he has the ability to come back by any other means.
> 
> He's gone.


I didn't say he wasn't banned now. I said he wasn't banned for very long and he has been running amuck for days. I suspect a few others as well.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Send0 said:


> he won't be. I've written software, effectively middle-ware, to ensure it's not possible for him to setup new accounts. VPN won't help him, neither will using different browsers.



Good job Send...now how do I code more monies into my account


----------



## Send0

Butch_C said:


> I didn't say he wasn't banned now. I said he wasn't banned for very long and he has been running amuck for days. I suspect a few others as well.


You're not wrong, but it was intentional. Banning him, without having a way to ensure he couldn't constantly setup new accounts seemed like a foolish thing to do. I would have burned all my time chasing him instead of creating an interim solution.

I'm sorry you guys had to deal with him for as long as you did, but I needed that time to be able to put this in place. I have about 20 - 28 hours invested in this code.



JuiceTrain said:


> Good job Send...now how do I code more monies into my account


LOL, you are actually not the first to ask. If you find the answer then don't keep it all to yourself. LOL


----------



## CJ

Achillesking said:


> Yet tucker Carlson remains


Does he though? 🤔


----------



## Send0

Just so everyone knows; I plan on letting the off topic conversation here continue for at least the next 30 days. After that I'll be cleaning up the thread for future readers.

All posts directly related to the topic / original post will remain after the clean up happens.


----------



## Butch_C

Send0 said:


> I banned quite a lot of accounts today, but you're right it is possible. And like you said, if he has them then he will run out sooner rather than later.
> 
> We'll see what happens.


Explain how intel got out and why he was allowed to stay for even half a day? If you write code that can be implemented on the site you must have access to the database. You should be able to see who released him. Also how did he know he wasn't banned if no one told him.


This is obvious stuff to question. It plays into my reasoning about intentional. 

I am not trying to be a dick, but I am really sick of bs. I enjoyed my time here, I learned here, met good people. And 1 or maybe a few people have fucked it up with troll accounts. Accounts that have mysteriously returned from the dead even.


----------



## CJ

Butch_C said:


> I didn't say he wasn't banned now. I said he wasn't banned for very long and he has been running amuck for days. I suspect a few others as well.


Because you aren't privy to what goes on behind the scenes.

There's no other way to say this... You're a loud mouthed fool.


----------



## Butch_C

CJ said:


> Because you aren't privy to what goes on behind the scenes.
> 
> There's no other way to say this... You're a loud mouthed fool.


Ok whatever, I am the loudmouth fool. Look at my history, was I ever a problem before being targeted? I will walk away no problem.


----------



## Sasquatch

CJ said:


> Because you aren't privy to what goes on behind the scenes.
> 
> There's no other way to say this... You're a loud mouthed fool.


I’m back. Send0 code don’t work


----------



## Slabiathan

CJ said:


> Because you aren't privy to what goes on behind the scenes.
> 
> There's no other way to say this... You're a loud mouthed fool.


Very constructive.


----------



## CJ

Butch_C said:


> Ok whatever, I am the loudmouth fool. Look at my history, was I ever a problem before being targeted? I will walk away no problem.


Well with the amount of our time that Sendo and I put into trying to fix this place, make everything run smoothly, and other tasks, to hear people like you question our character.... FUCK YOU!!!! 

If you don't like this place then fucking leave!!!!!!!


----------



## Send0

Butch_C said:


> Explain how intel got out and why he was allowed to stay for even half a day? If you write code that can be implemented on the site you must have access to the database. You should be able to see who released him. Also how did he know he wasn't banned if no one told him.
> 
> 
> This is obvious stuff to question. It plays into my reasoning about intentional.
> 
> I am not trying to be a dick, but I am really sick of bs. I enjoyed my time here, I learned here, met good people. And 1 or maybe a few people have fucked it up with troll accounts. Accounts that have mysteriously returned from the dead even.


I'm sorry, but I can't explain further or give out details. I don't want to say something that might be able to be used to work around this.

All I can say is that the software is not part of the server/forum itself. It is middleware; which is a real definition in the software development world.


----------



## Joliver

CJ said:


> You're wrong. Very wrong. It's not Sendo.
> 
> Trolls are now going to BE targeted.



For some perspective as to why people may believe that the trolls are staff or former staff: 

I had a conversation with a troll. Pretty good one. Talked about life and whatnot. But before that he wanted to troll me. 

He mentioned that he could see his account had been put on "discourage"...a moderator/admin setting. He also became giddy that one of his prior accounts had been unbanned. 

He wanted me to know, IN REAL TIME, that he knew the inner workings of this platform. He didn't care that I knew and just wanted me to know that no amount of reporting would do anything about it. 

So what am I supposed to think? 

I'll post the screenshots if you want me to, but I'm about the head to Tuscaloosa to look at coed ass.


----------



## Butch_C

Send0 said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't explain further or give out details. I don't want to say something that might be able to be used to work around this.
> 
> All I can say is that the software is not part of the server/forum itself. It is middleware; which is a real definition in the software development world.


It's already been worked around, see above


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> Because you aren't privy to what goes on behind the scenes.
> 
> There's no other way to say this... You're a loud mouthed fool.


Not very oldschool of you.

Perhaps you could peruse the following thread to better acquaint yourself with our founding principles:





__





						Loading…
					





					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Slabiathan

CJ said:


> Well with the amount of our time that Sendo and I put into trying to fix this place, make everything run smoothly, and other tasks, to hear people like you question our character.... FUCK YOU!!!!
> 
> If you don't like this place then fucking leave!!!!!!!


Really driving home the board culture.


----------



## CJ

Joliver said:


> For some perspective as to why people may believe that the trolls are staff or former staff:
> 
> I had a conversation with a troll. Pretty good one. Talked about life and whatnot. But before that he wanted to troll me.
> 
> He mentioned that he could see his account had been put on "discourage"...a moderator/admin setting. He also became giddy that one of his prior accounts had been unbanned.
> 
> He wanted me to know, IN REAL TIME, that he knew the inner workings of this platform. He didn't care that I knew and just wanted me to know that no amount of reporting would do anything about it.
> 
> So what am I supposed to think?
> 
> I'll post the screenshots if you want me to, but I'm about the head to Tuscaloosa to look at coed ass.


I believe you. I've had conversations with him too. Don't know who/they it is though.


----------



## Send0

Slabiathan said:


> Really driving home the board culture.


I don't disagree with you, or anyone else. We (CJ and I) are human and therefore it's far too easy to react when you have a dozen guys telling you that you are a piece of shit, but everyone is right in that we should do a better job of either not responding or watching how we respond

At the same time, many of the people responding in this thread are the reason why this post, and the founding principles post, were posted up in the first place. We as moderators need to be reminded of this, and everyone as members needs to be informed. I am not afraid or sorry to raise this point.


----------



## Joliver

CJ said:


> I believe you. I've had conversations with him too. Don't know who/they it is though.



It really was like sitting in an interview room at the police station and having a dirty cop cut the camera off and tell you how bomb the cocaine was that he planted in your trunk. 

That IP grabbing link was the title of a PM that was shared between me and another dude. Shhhh.lol. he wanted me to know he read my PMs. Kind of fucked up, right? 

It was so unreal...that I laughed about it all night.


----------



## Send0

Joliver said:


> For some perspective as to why people may believe that the trolls are staff or former staff:
> 
> I had a conversation with a troll. Pretty good one. Talked about life and whatnot. But before that he wanted to troll me.
> 
> He mentioned that he could see his account had been put on "discourage"...a moderator/admin setting. He also became giddy that one of his prior accounts had been unbanned.
> 
> He wanted me to know, IN REAL TIME, that he knew the inner workings of this platform. He didn't care that I knew and just wanted me to know that no amount of reporting would do anything about it.
> 
> So what am I supposed to think?
> 
> I'll post the screenshots if you want me to, but I'm about the head to Tuscaloosa to look at coed ass.


Xenforo publicly lists their features, and available plugins, with description on everything it does. The xenforo administrator manual is also publicly available on their site.

We've also described the "discourage" feature publicly before, and I think I may have even provided a screenshot that showed the limited moderator tools I have access to.

Could it be former staff... maybe... could it also be someone who is good at using information available publicly on other sites, or information we've shared here... maybe.


----------



## Butch_C

CJ said:


> Well with the amount of our time that Sendo and I put into trying to fix this place, make everything run smoothly, and other tasks, to hear people like you question our character.... FUCK YOU!!!!
> 
> If you don't like this place then fucking leave!!!!!!!


I have never said a bad word about you or to you. In fact I defended you many times openly and fully expecting to get blasted for it. Hope you feel better now.


----------



## Joliver

Send0 said:


> Xenforo publicly lists their features, and available plugins. We've also described the "discourage" feature publicly before, and I think I may have even provided a screenshot that showed the limited moderator tools I have access to.
> 
> Could it be former staff... maybe... could it also be someone who is good at using information available publicly on other sites, or information we've shared here... maybe.



Not exactly Occam's razor though, now is it?


----------



## Butch_C

Send0 said:


> Xenforo publicly lists their features, and available plugins, with description on everything it does. The xenforo administrator manual is also publicly available on their site.
> 
> We've also described the "discourage" feature publicly before, and I think I may have even provided a screenshot that showed the limited moderator tools I have access to.
> 
> Could it be former staff... maybe... could it also be someone who is good at using information available publicly on other sites, or information we've shared here... maybe.


Knowing how it works and having access to it are 2 different things.


----------



## Send0

Butch_C said:


> Knowing how it works and having access to it are 2 different things.


You didn't read my full post did you; knowing how it works is publicly available on Xenforo's website. We've also described how the feature works to members here. 

We've even enabled it on members who wanted to see first hand what it did.

You don't need to be a moderator or admin to know how that Xenforo feature works. You just need to know how to use Xenforo's own website, or have someone to have explained it to you in the past.


----------



## Send0

Anyway, I'm exiting this thread... people are too focused on arguing, and about this troll... despite the fact that we have a working "solution" in place. Completely derailing the original purpose of this thread.

Also, to remind everyone so that no one gets upset... remember this post I made earlier. This thread will be cleaned up in the next 30 days so that it only includes posts that are on topic.





__





						PLEASE READ: Board culture and member conduct
					

You're wrong. Very wrong. It's not Sendo.  Trolls are now going to BE targeted.  It's hard to believe otherwise when there is an echo chamber of people saying it's me. If I defend myself, then I look worse... if I don't defend myself, then I look worse.   I've stopped caring about those opinions...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## CJ

Butch_C said:


> I have never said a bad word about you or to you. In fact I defended you many times openly and fully expecting to get blasted for it. Hope you feel better now.


I'm sorry I snapped at you. I was a dick. 

I apologize.


----------



## Send0

Sasquatch said:


> I’m back. Send0 code don’t work


nope, you just got in between daemon runs. Looks like i had it set to run once every 3 minutes, instead of every 1 minute like I though I had set.

I'll increase it to run once every 30 seconds instead.


----------



## iGone

Achillesking said:


> You were a lot cooler when you just made jokes and talked about working out.......


Nobody likes when people challenge their thinking. I'm used to it. 
After all I've chosen Quality Control and auditing as a career path lol


----------



## Joliver

Everyone just going to ignore that the troll sent me an IP grabber that was named after the title of one of my PMs? 😔

Ok good chat. 👍

I'm off to Tuscaloosa to stare at ass behind my old man creeper aviators.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Joliver said:


> Everyone just going to ignore that the troll sent me an IP grabber that was named after the title of one of my PMs? 😔
> 
> Ok good chat. 👍
> 
> I'm off to Tuscaloosa to stare at ass behind my old man creeper aviators.



Pics, let's see the creepiness lol


----------



## JuiceTrain

JuiceTrain said:


> Pics, let's see the creepiness lol



Just make sure it's not a hemorrhoid riddled booty hole 🤣🤣


----------



## Butch_C

Great the troll has access to our pm's now. How comforting. Means they have full access to the sql database.


----------



## Send0

Butch_C said:


> Great the troll has access to our pm's now. How comforting. Means they have full access to the sql database.


He does not... if he did then he could easily work around the bans. And he could easily remove my moderator access. Hell, he'd be able to delete my account.

You're fear mongering.


----------



## Butch_C

Send0 said:


> He does not... if he did then he could easily work around the bans. And he could easily remove my moderator access. Hell, he'd be able to delete my account.
> 
> You're fear mongering.


Um intel was perma banned and was somehow out. I am not the one that warned about it. I just didn't ignore what was said.


----------



## MisterSuperGod

Send0 said:


> He does not...





Joliver said:


> Everyone just going to ignore that the troll sent me an IP grabber that was named after the title of one of my PMs? 😔
> 
> Ok good chat. 👍
> 
> I'm off to Tuscaloosa to stare at ass behind my old man creeper aviators.



If he doesn't then that leaves maybe 5 people that do.


----------



## Send0

MisterSuperGod said:


> If he doesn't then that leaves maybe 5 people that do.


Everyone is assuming that this trolls words actually mean he's someone, as opposed to a person just saying things to make it sound like he's someone.

The only person with access to the database would be admin level; because that is server level access and not just xenforo level access.

There is a difference between software level access and core system level access.

This troll does not have that access level.... if he did then the entire board would be offline right now, and he would have deleted everyone's accounts.

Next question I would have is who was the PM with. I guess it doesn't make any sense that a troll would just use information from an ongoing PM they have on their real account, or screenshot of a PM they've seen, to use as ammunition to scare people into thinking that the security of the board is compromised. That logic is too crazy! Right? For the record this is sarcasm; of course it makes sense and is possible. The simplest answer is usually the most correct one.

This troll can't even get past a measly ban wall I've created. They do not have the level of control they are scaring everyone into believing they have. It's much more likely that it is an existing member that everyone knows... and if they are using titles from PMs to create links to IP grabbers... well then


----------



## TODAY

Joliver said:


> Everyone just going to ignore that the troll sent me an IP grabber that was named after the title of one of my PMs? 😔
> 
> Ok good chat. 👍
> 
> I'm off to Tuscaloosa to stare at ass behind my old man creeper aviators.


Hey, I also got those!

He referred to them as "the evidence"


----------



## TODAY

TODAY said:


> Hey, I also got those!
> 
> He referred to them as "the evidence"


Definitely nothing to be worried about, though.

Let's all hold dicks and sing campfire songs and inject tren directly into each other's buttholes like we did in the old days.

Now that's the kind of culture that I crave.


----------



## Samp3i

I never received any PM! Fucking shit! Me, the most important sexy piece of ass of this shitfuckinghole!

I'm baffled, off to eat some pancakes. God damn it!


----------



## lifter6973

Joliver said:


> Everyone just going to ignore that the troll sent me an IP grabber that was named after the title of one of my PMs? 😔
> 
> Ok good chat. 👍
> 
> I'm off to Tuscaloosa to stare at ass behind my old man creeper aviators.


Im interested in the entire convo you had with this fuktard. 
Did you ask him what his endgame is? Did you offer to help him tie the rope around his neck?


----------



## Joliver

lifter6973 said:


> Im interested in the entire convo you had with this fuktard.
> Did you ask him what his endgame is? Did you offer to help him tie the rope around his neck?



Well, he said he was starting a business. Said he underpaid his illegal immigrant workers. But was extremely successful and had a profitable business.

Said he was mentally unstable. And that the winter was coming. Seemed a bit ominous. 

Said the forum would be destroyed Sunday. Made some weird mentions or Christmas.

We talked about corporate structures...LLCs and whatnot. Giving stock options as bonuses. 

Cooking....really all kinds of domesticated chat. Kids and whatnot. 

He asked who my enemies were. 

I told him the city and state where I lived. For real. My gym. What time and days I went to the gym. Etc. 

He had about 4 names over the conversation. But I stopped reporting after the first two. Gave him my word I wouldn't report him. 

He told me he didn't care if I did because it only took him 1 min to make a new account since he didn't need an email. 

Anyways...[redacted], I've kept my part of the bargain and didn't attach your name. So...pm anytime, buddy. I get bored sometimes.


----------



## MisterSuperGod

It's Sunday. Forums still here.


----------



## Send0

MisterSuperGod said:


> It's Sunday. Forums still here.


He tried another account blitz last night when I was asleep. Guess the troll got irritated towards the end. 😅


----------



## 1bigun11

Sometimes, you have to ask yourself who would gain the most from turning a board into chaos such that the members begin leaving the chaotic board, and possibly moving to another board. Then ask yourself if the person who stands to gain from it would understand the inner workings enough to pull it off.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

There are people who lift, people who try and help when their experience dictates, those that have knowledge and try to share and ones that want to learn and fools.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Send0 said:


> He tried another account blitz last night when I was asleep. Guess the troll got irritated towards the end. 😅


Hope you got it under control bud, thanks for doing this!


----------



## Send0

CohibaRobusto said:


> Hope you got it under control bud, thanks for doing this!


It's on autopilot. I don't like that it's on. I hope Mugzy is back soon so that we can find a real solution, and I can disable it.


----------



## MisterSuperGod

Send0 said:


> It's on autopilot. I don't like that it's on. I hope Mugzy is back soon so that we can find a real solution, and I can disable it.



i'm getting a weekend at Bernies vibe from all the too busy talk surrounding Mugzy.


----------



## JuiceTrain

MisterSuperGod said:


> i'm getting a weekend at Bernies vibe from all the too busy talk surrounding Mugzy.



Had to Google that 😭😭


----------



## Send0

MisterSuperGod said:


> i'm getting a weekend at Bernies vibe from all the too busy talk surrounding Mugzy.


🤫


----------



## CJ

He just sent me this... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, he's fine.


----------



## MrRogers

I wouldn't be certain to suggestive a complex motive or rationale behind trolls trolling. Plenty of people just like to watch the world burn and get something out of contributing to it. 

To the original post, I'm reasonably active on a dozen or so boards. BBing, cigars, psychology, whisky, watches, fountain pens, etc etc.. BBing boards always run at a higher temp, imo, because of the consequences attached to what we're discussing at times. The other day a 19yo kid asked a question about PCT on a FB gear/sarms page. Some idiot replied encouraging him to not come off, but get on "TRT." The kid didn't know shit (as evidenced by asking what PCT to use in week 11/12), but was on board with this idiots recommendation and were discussing dosages, paired with boatloads of wrong, dangerous recs. Everyone lit this kid up aggressively as you can imagine. Yes, forums are a space to learn, but how it is not wise to come down on someone spewing nonsense that can get someone hurt?


----------



## Send0

MrRogers said:


> I wouldn't be certain to suggestive a complex motive or rationale behind trolls trolling. Plenty of people just like to watch the world burn and get something out of contributing to it.
> 
> To the original post, I'm reasonably active on a dozen or so boards. BBing, cigars, psychology, whisky, watches, fountain pens, etc etc.. BBing boards always run at a higher temp, imo, because of the consequences attached to what we're discussing at times. The other day a 19yo kid asked a question about PCT on a FB gear/sarms page. Some idiot replied encouraging him to not come off, but get on "TRT." The kid didn't know shit (as evidenced by asking what PCT to use in week 11/12), but was on board with this idiots recommendation and were discussing dosages, paired with boatloads of wrong, dangerous recs. Everyone lit this kid up aggressively as you can imagine. Yes, forums are a space to learn, but how it is not wise to come down on someone spewing nonsense that can get someone hurt?


I don't disagree... Where I differentiate is between someone clearly giving bad advice to a person who doesn't know any better... vs an idiot asking for advice but doesn't know enough to even understand what search terms to put together.

The former type of person, point out they are wrong and show they are wrong through a display of knowledge. If they continually do this, then unload without necessarily flinging mud. Intel.imperative is a good example of this kind of person... and I don't have much issue with how members handled it.

The latter type of person, throw the guy a bone and help him help himself. Point him to an article, give him some search terms.. or if someone is feeling generous enough then just completely spell it out for them. Some people are not that smart, and need more help than others. If someone doesn't want to bother helping this kind of person then they can just not respond; problem solved.

I don't think everyone needs to be protected, but I don't believe that default behavior should always be to beat someone over the head with a hammer. I also acknowledge there are times and places where a hammer might be warranted... but again, not by default.

One thing I've seen a lot of is people seeming to get angry when they give someone unsolicited advice, only to find that person doesn't want it.. or getting angry after giving someone advice and then they make a decision to go a different route. I see no need to attack in either of those scenarios; just let them be. First hand experience is the biggest educator. They will seek advice when they are ready.


----------



## MrRogers

Send0 said:


> I don't disagree... Where I differentiate is between someone clearly giving bad advice to a person who doesn't know any better... vs an idiot asking for advice but doesn't know enough to even understand what search terms to put together.
> 
> The former type of person, point out they are wrong and show they are wrong through a display of knowledge. If they continually do this, then unload without necessarily flinging mud. Intel.imperative is a good example of this kind of person... and I don't have much issue with how members handled it.
> 
> The latter type of person, throw the guy a bone and help him help himself. Point him to an article, give him some search terms.. or if someone is feeling generous enough then just completely spell it out for them. Some people are not that smart, and need more help than others. If someone doesn't want to bother helping this kind of person then they can just not respond; problem solved.
> 
> I don't think everyone needs to be protected, but I don't believe that default behavior should always be to beat someone over the head with a hammer. I also acknowledge there are times and places where a hammer might be warranted... but again, not by default.
> 
> One thing I've seen a lot of is people seeming to get angry when they give someone unsolicited advice, only to find that person doesn't want it.. or getting angry after giving someone advice and then they make a decision to go a different route. I see no need to attack in either of those scenarios; just let them be. First hand experience is the biggest educator. They will seek advice when they are ready.


Fair enough. I couldn't remember his name but Intel.imperative was the guy who came to mind previously. Idiot was giving advice in the DNP forum. Point taken though and I agree with you.


----------

